# favorite basic shadows for woc



## lovely333 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey I usually wear just mascara, lipgloss and blush but would love to wear eyeshadow what colors are must have for woc


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness, there are just too many to name!  Honestly, as WoC, we are fortunate in that we can wear virtually any color!  My advice would be to just go play with them.  You didn't say what your coloring was, and that may be more helpful to those who want to give you specifics.


----------



## lovely333 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh sorry I am a NC50


----------



## d n d (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes,there are soooo many colors available for everyone to wear its hard to pick just one to use .  If I had to pick one color that should good on everyone in my opinion, it would be _MAC's_ _Sable_ eyeshadow.  It's a pretty neutral color that you can play up or down depending on how you want it and it's never to much!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 30, 2007)

ooops..see below.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Oh my goodness, there are just too many to name!  Honestly, as WoC, we are fortunate in that we can wear virtually any color!  My advice would be to just go play with them._

 
I completely agree.  We are fortunate to be able to wear just about anything.  I would say Carbon (everyone in the world should have Carbon), Woodwinked, Ricepaper, Embark, Sketch, Coppering, Goldmine, Amber Lights, Texture, and Satin Taupe.  These are good basics.  Now!  For some color....Humid, Juxt, Stars N' Rockets, Parfait Amour, Freshwater or Electric Eel, Shimmermoss, Sumptuous Olive, Expensive Pink.  I think I went a little crazy but like MAChostage said, you really have to go in and play with them to see what you like and what pops out to you.


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I completely agree.  We are fortunate to be able to wear just about anything.  I would say Carbon (everyone in the world should have Carbon), Woodwinked, Ricepaper, Embark, Sketch, Coppering, Goldmine, Amber Lights, Texture, and Satin Taupe.  These are good basics.  Now!  For some color....Humid, Juxt, Stars N' Rockets, Parfait Amour, Freshwater or Electric Eel, Shimmermoss, Sumptuous Olive, Expensive Pink.  I think I went a little crazy but like MAChostage said, you really have to go in and play with them to see what you like and what pops out to you._

 
I totally agree we can wear lots of shades, just wanted to add a few more 
Soba, Shroom, Handwritten Tele-a-tint & Blanc Type

Hope this helps


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_I totally agree we can wear lots of shades, just wanted to add a few more 
Soba, Shroom, Handwritten Tele-a-tint & Blanc Type

Hope this helps_

 
ooo you like Tele-a-tint? How did you like newly minter or clarity?
The closest MAC to me are ran by idiots so I think I'll just stick to online ordering until I move from this hickville town! haha


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 1, 2007)

Sable gets no love? Honestly, I don't wear it a lot anymore (I WORE IT OUT last winter!), but I've put it on twice this past week and it makes me say, "Why do I neglect you?!?!?!"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Yes,there are soooo many colors available for everyone to wear its hard to pick just one to use .  If I had to pick one color that should good on everyone in my opinion, it would be MAC's Sable eyeshadow.  It's a pretty neutral color that you can play up or down depending on how you want it and it's never to much!_

 
I don't know how I missed your post....I thought I saw "Saddle".


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 1, 2007)

Some basics for me:
Saddle, I wear this to contour my crease with everything
Embark, Carbon, Woodwinked, Sable, Amber Lights, Goldmine, Vanilla pigment, Naked pigment, Arena, All that glitters, Shroom, Nylon, Expensive Pink, Club and Print.

Those are basic colors more on the neutral side that I frequently use when I want a fresh, classic eye.
For more fun I tend to play with purples and teals.


----------



## d n d (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Sable gets no love? Honestly, I don't wear it a lot anymore (I WORE IT OUT last winter!), but I've put it on twice this past week and it makes me say, "Why do I neglect you?!?!?!"



I don't know how I missed your post....I thought I saw "Saddle"._

 
YES!!!
I am like that too!  I will forget I have it and then when I do wear it I remember how versatile and pretty it is.  It can be used with so many colors such as Embark, Sketch, Suspicion, or even worn alone.  Lovely!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've come back to declare my love for Tete-a-tint matte2 eyeshadow.  I've been looking for a MATTE color that's slightly brighter than my actual lid color, and this is perfect.  I washed it from lash to brow with my usual saddle in the crease, and I brought out Beautyburst from BLM and it was the PERFECT contoured, nude eye.  I'm thinking thick, winged liner and red lipgloss with this tomorrow for school-->work, since I have a full day.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm with you on that shadow MAC_Pixie04. Yesterday, I wore Bamboon paint with a wash of Tete-A-Tint, Brown Script in the crease, and Handwritten to smoke it out. For the brow I initially used Blanc Type, but it was too white. I decided to hit the brow with some Kid and then I used NW 35 concealer to really highlight the brow.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I've come back to declare my love for Tete-a-tint matte2 eyeshadow. I've been looking for a MATTE color that's slightly brighter than my actual lid color, and this is perfect. I washed it from lash to brow with my usual saddle in the crease, and I brought out Beautyburst from BLM and it was the PERFECT contoured, nude eye. I'm thinking thick, winged liner and red lipgloss with this tomorrow for school-->work, since I have a full day._

 
Do you find Tete-a-tint and Beautyburst to be very similar?  I seemed to remember them this way and my MA said the same thing.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Do you find Tete-a-tint and Beautyburst to be very similar?  I seemed to remember them this way and my MA said the same thing._

 
Not at all! Tete-a-tint is a light nude pinkish brown, beauty burst is much deeper, it's a reddish brown.  If anything, embark or folie is closest to beauty burst and tete-a-tint perhaps looks a bit like samoa silk.


----------



## L281173 (Oct 4, 2007)

I believe that women of color can play with all color families
wines
red
bronzes
gold
browns
purples
pinks
blue
oranges
greens
corals
yellows
silver.

I just do not favor pastels.


----------

